# Tips for Recovery Within...



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Yo ho ho!

I wanted to let the board know that I have been doing much better and wanted to detail some of the things that have contributed...

Meditation - Through meditation, I have learned the skill of 'letting go' of thoughts, no matter how distressing. It is a very difficult, but vital skill to conquering dp.

Mindfulness- This is the practice of being aware of everything that you do, no matter how mundane. It is so easy to float off in your dp world while going through your day. Do you wash the dishes in order to have clean dishes? Or do you wash the dishes to wash the dishes? Sounds ridiculous at first, but it has successfully "grounded" me in my daily activities.

Vocalize/Externalize - Get out of your head. Talk to yourself. Talk to the wall. Talk to strangers. Focus on the world around you. But NOT on how strange it looks. Wonder about things. Do anything to get out of your head.

Happy Time - If you had fun doing something prior to your dp, do it whenever you can. Listen to music, cook, play video games, go to church, draw, etc. Allow yourself to have fun. The trick is to "lose yourself" while doing something. God forbid you enjoy something!

"Observe, But Don't Engage" - This mantra has helped me crush dp thoughts. When you begin to obsess or ruminate over dp or anything dp-related, pause and note "I just thought about ____blank___." BUT do not engage that thought. Observe the thought, but do not begin a dialogue about it. This is about starving your dp...the more you engage it as a worthy subject of thought, the more you feed it. STARVE THE BASTARD!!!

If you want to learn more about mindfulness/meditation, the book "The Miracle of Mindfulness" really details it in a concise, easy to digest text. (70 pages. it has some Buddha references, but the practice is non-religious.)

Fight the good fight!

Blake
( Zero MGS Klonopin, Zero MGS Lexapro)

"Chance favors those in motion."


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

Another one who's read 'The miracle of midndfulness' is see. It is a fantastic book and it's helped me a lot in hard times. I think a lot can be learnt from both samatha and vipassana meditation when trying to face your problems. good advice Blake!


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

this book where can i get it. is it on amazon?


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

I found it on the off chance on ebay.
But amazon do sell it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...7495/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_27_2/026-1287009-7374803

I'd highly recommend it for reducing anxiety and increasing clarity of thought. Might also help reduce over analysing things. Anyway, it's a good read even if used for none of those. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

i found it at local giant bookstore...look for the shelf surrounded by monks


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

:lol:


----------

